

Apple Is Now Accepting iPad Apps - aresant

Just got the email in my inbox - submit by March 27th to make the launch . . .
======
cmelbye
I still don't see how this is going to work. Are we really supposed to test
our apps in a buggy pre-release simulator and just hope it works on a real
device when people purchase it on the App Store?

~~~
allwein
I don't know about you, but I fully intend on submitting my app so that it's
approved by Apple and ready for release on launch day. However, I will set an
availability date in the future.

Then first thing April 3rd I'll be in line at the local Apple Store waiting to
get my hands on a physical unit. I'll take it home, do as much testing as I
feel necessary, and if I'm happy, I'll flip the availability date to April
3rd.

That way I get the best of both worlds. I can be in the iPad App Store on Day
1 and also have pretested my application.

